

Are we heading for Darmok? - hliyan
http://hliyan.github.io/2015/07/20/Are-we-heading-for-Darmok

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Meanwhile in actual fact, analogies and metaphor and similies have been around
in human language since, basically, 'forever.' Good enough for Shakespeare,
good enough for Jesus, good enough for Aristotle, good enough for us.

